# Charter and Undersize fish



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Never knew that a charter boat Capt would let people aboard their boat keep undersized fish , my neighbor came to show me his fish he caught , appears he went outta Deltaville and they were keeping 7,8,9 inch trout  and even knowing that there aint no dam fish to eat at that size  , coulda caught him late Sept and mightta made 12  heck if he was any type fisherman he knew they were too small , but for the Capt thats just unreal . Dont they watch what,s being caught and kept , or is it they just dont care ?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That Capt should be fined and have his license suspended for 30 days and if he repeats impound the boat.  There's absolutely no excuse for that. He's responsible for everything that happens on his boat.  Someone needs to drop a dime on him and have the DNR waiting at the dock when he comes in.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I agree with catfish 110 %!*



catfish said:


> That Capt should be fined have his license suspended for 30 days and if he repeats impound the boat.  There's absolutely no excuse for that. He's responsible for everything that happens on his boat.  Someone needs to drop a dime on him and have the DNR waiting at the dock when he comes in.


First drop a dime on him and then keelhaul the SOB! ....Tightlines


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Ya know Mr Hat thats a good idea , the thing that gets me is when ya let people go out and do that crap , One day they;ll get caught and get whats coming to the Capt and the Fisherman cuz ya know both of them knew  going to get his # tonite  bastige :--|


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

a few years ago the boat was in the shop so we took a charter out of PLO. We got our limit and put em on ice but kept catching and releasing and got some bigger ones...capt said "I'll turn a blind I if yall want to -let go- of one in the box to keep a bigger one. He seemed all honest and humble at first. Well known outfit. I screwed em the next day by not showing for day 2 of charter but he didn't get the deposit for that one.


----------

